# BIG GAME in Acapulco Mexico



## Sailfisch (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich wende mich vertrauensvoll an alle, die vom Big Game Ahnung haben. Ich fliege am 1.1. für 17 Tage nach Acapulco (Mexico). Als leidenschaftlicher Angler will ich nunmehr auch einmal den größeren Meeresfischen nachstellen. Wenn also jemand Informationen hat oder sonst sachdienliche Hinweise beisteuern kann, so schreibt Euch ruhig die Finger wund, bin für jeden Hinweis, ob bezgl. Boote oder Angelmethode dankbar.

Gruß und Dank
Chester


----------



## Marco74 (3. Dezember 2003)

Im neuen Blinker steht ein ausführlicher Artikel über Big Game in Mexiko drin. Scheint recht günstig zu sein und eine Top Ecke für Sailfish.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Micky Finn (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Chester,

zu Acapulco kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung nichts sagen. Hab vor Jahren zwei Wochen in Cancun verbracht. Fischen war zwar nicht der Hauptzweck der Reise aber wenn man schon mal vor Ort ist.... hier ein paar kurze Eindrücke.

Cancun wie auch Acapulco sind beliebte Reiseziele der US-Amerikaner. Enstprechend sind die Preise und der kommerzielle Charakter der ganzen Fischerei. 
Die begutachtung der Fänge bzw. Wimpel (catch and release) der Boote beim Einlaufen am Nachmittag und die Chartepreise haben mich dann bewogen vom Fischen Abstand zu nehmen.

Habe kurz mit jemandem gemailt der der 2000 vor Ort war und will dir die Antwort nicht vorenthalten:

The main fleet for fishing in Acapulco is located on the coast highway at the northerly end of the bay. It is well marked and you can not miss it. 
The fishing is not very good there due to the distance needed to travel to the blue water. With fuel at over $2.00 a gallon, the boats are not going to make the run. 
The sailfish fishing is fair and is about the only decent thing they have. Catch and release is not practiced. 

Ich will dir deine Freude auf den Urlaub nicht dämpfen, aber sei nicht zu erwartungsvoll. Ein paar Info´s und aktuelle Charterpreise findest du hier: http://www.worldwidefishing.com/mexico/salt.htm

Andreas


----------

